# Qt Creator öffnet Projekte nicht



## Jo890 (26. April 2010)

Ich habe mir den Qt-Creator 4.0 runtergeladen und installiert. Aber immer, wenn ich ein neues Projekt erstelle und auf "abschließen" drücke, kommt eine Fehlermeldung:   ..\test.pro konnte nicht geöffnet werden.

könnt ihr mir vielleicht dabei helfen?


----------

